# AR-15 ?? Where do I start?



## GoNavy! (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm looking for the best AR-15 that $1200 can buy or put together. I really don't want to part it out, so I'm buying a complete out of the box. What's the best for my cash?


----------



## jbi1104 (Jan 18, 2010)

Daniel Defense, Sabre or an LMT.


----------



## Thor827 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cedar Creek tactical had the DDM4 on sale for either $1200 or $1299. Check with them.


----------



## no clever name (Jan 18, 2010)

jbi1104 said:


> Daniel Defense, Sabre or an LMT.



I agree with jbi but I think you are going to have a hard time finding one in your price range locally.  If you're just looking for one for target practice and hunting, check out rock river.  

You can get almost anything in the RR line for 1200 and have money left over for ammo   Plus they're available locally

When you're out looking make sure you ask if the ar you're looking at is a factory gun.  There's a few shops around that build franken ar's to sell.


----------



## 99Tarbox (Jan 18, 2010)

You know you pay an 11% Federal excise tax on all complete rifles don't you?


----------



## Paul White (Jan 18, 2010)

I think you can get the ruger for around 1200. awesome gun that is set up really good.


----------



## Paddle (Jan 18, 2010)

A friend of mine said the Academy Sports in Macon had the Camo Remington R-15's for under $1000.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 19, 2010)

*Cdnn*

CALL 800-588-9500 TO ORDER TODAY!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BUSHMASTER
Bushmaster M4A1 · 223 · 16" Carbine · 1-30rd Mag ·
Collapsible Stock · Bayo Lug · Fixed Carry Handle
#BUSBCWA1F16M4 $749.99
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CMMG'S
CMMG A3LE · .223 · 16" Heavy Barrel · Detachable Carry
Handle · Collapsible Stock · 1-30rd Mag · Mil-Spec Lower
Receiver · Bayo Lug · Flash Hider · New
#CMMG1 $789.99

CMMG 4SA · .223 · 16" Heavy Barrel · Midlength Forearm · Collapsible Stock · 
Carry Handle · Muzzlebrake · Law Enforcement Markings · 1-30rd Mag ·  New
#CMMG1605LE $749.99

CMMG A3 · .223 · 16.5" Bull Barrel · NO Carry Handle · 6-Postition
Collapsible Stock · Mid-Length Quad Rail · 1-30rd Mag · NO OPTIC/SIGHTS · Semi-Auto · New
#CMMGFWASPBULL $849.99

CMMG M4LEP · .223 · M4 16" Barrel · Piston Driven · Double Liner M4 Fore End ·
Collpasible Stock · Picatinny Gas Block · NO LUG · 1-30rd Mag · 
NO SIGHTS · Optic Ready · New
#CMMGM4LEP $899.99

CMMG M4 · .223 · A3 Mil-Spec Receiver · M4 16" Barrel · Detachable Carry Handle · 
Custom Grip w/Battery Compartment · Bayonet Lug · Dual Sling Attachment · New
#CMMM4S $769.99

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COLT'S
Colt 6920 M4A3 AR-15 · 223 · 16" M4 Barrel w/Bird Cage · 2-20rd Mags · LE
Marked on Receiver · 4-Position Collapsible Stock · Detachable
Carry Handle ·  Bayonet Lug · New
#COLLE6920 $1199.99

Colt 6940 · AR15 A3 · LE Marked · .223 ·  16" M4 Barrel w/Bird Cage · 2-20rd Mags ·
Carbine · 4-Position Collapsible Stock · NO Carry Handle ·
Bayo Lug · Upper Receiver and Quad Rail are 1-Piece · Flip Sights · New
#COL6940 $1399.99

Colt 6724 · H Bar Elite · Accurized · 223 · 24" Stainless Heavy Barrel · A2 ButtStock ·
Free Floating Forearm · Flat Top Receiver · 1-5rd Mag · Rings · New
#COLCR6724 $1199.99
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CHARLES DALY
Charles Daly Defense CCD-15 · .223 · 16" Chrome Lined M4 Contour Barrel · 6-Position Collapsible Stock · A3 Detachable Carry Handle · Bayonet Lug ·
A2 Birdcage · 1-30rd Mag · New
#KBICDDM4P16 $799.99
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LES BAER
Les Baer · .223 · 16" M4 Barrel w/Bird Cage · Police Special · Quad Rail Fore Arm · 
Collapsible Stock · Detachable Carry Handle · New
#LESARLB0019 $1299.99
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LWRC
LWRC M6A2 · .223 · 16" Barrel · Short Stroke Gas Piston Operating System · Flat Top · 
Quad Rail · VLTOR EMod Collapsible Buttstock · 1-30rd Mag ·  MagPul Grip ·
Flip Up Sights · 7.3lbs! · New
#LWRM6A2R5B16 $1799.99
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SMITH & WESSON'S
Smith & Wesson M&P15 · .223 · 16" Barrel · Detachable Carry Handle ·
6-Position Collapsible Stock · 1-30rd Mag · New
#SMI811000 $999.99

Smith & Wesson M&P15 · .223 · 16" Barrel · 6-Postion Collapsible Stock · Free Floating Quad Rail Forearm · Bayonet Lug · Flip Up Front & Rear Battle Sights · New
#SMI811001 $1299.99

Smith & Wesson M&P15 · .223 · 16" Barrel · 6-Postion Collapsible Stock · Thermo Set Insulated M4 Handguard · Bayonet Lug · Flip Up Rear Battle Sight ·Fixed Front Sight · New
#SMI811002 $999.99

Smith & Wesson M&P15 · .223 · 16" Barrel · 6-Postion Collapsible Stock · Quad Rail Tactical Accessory Handguard · Bayonet Lug · Flip Up Rear Battle Sight · Fixed Front Sight· New
#SMI811008 $1149.99

Smith & Wesson M&P15 VTAC Viking Tactics · .223 · 16" Barrel · VLTOR 6-Postion Collapsible Stock · Surefire Flash Hider · Mil-Spec Flush Compensator · Flat Top Receiver · VTAC Padded 2-Point Tactical Sling · G2 Light w/VTAC Mount · VTAC/JP Handguard ·
JP Single Stage Match Trigger & Speed Hammer · Three Adjustable
Picatinny Style Accessory Rails · 1-30rd Mag · New
#SMI811012 $1499.99


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 19, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken Cylde Armory in Athens had some Daniel Defense plus 500 rounds a weeks ago. 

It's still listed on their site. If you have never been there GO! They had to have 1000 colt in stock.

https://policeguns.com/catalog/


----------



## Rhino (Jan 20, 2010)

*...*

Colt 6920...$1200 +-

All of the features in one package, many others are excellent, but if you notice that a lot of them compare themselves to the Colt.


----------



## gyppo (Jan 20, 2010)

You should think about how you would primarily  use the rifle.
If you want to place rounds in the smallest group possible at 600m that is one category of rifle, If you want to be able to place as many shots as possible on target at 25m or less in the least amount of time that is another class of rifle.  Then there is everything else in between.
Barrel length and profile is probably the first choice, sighting system is second then all other accessories will follow suit, the biggest improvement in the last few years with the AR has been the availability of affordable sighting systems.

I have a different view than most, probably because I assembled my AR from individual parts. I do not think that any brand name is better than my assembled rifle. There is no way that any manufacturer will take as much time assembling a rifle as I will with my own. There are no black arts to assembling and AR, All the info needed can be found on the web.
The only thing that I would caution anyone on is to not screw with the sear/hammer engagement surfaces, It is not worth dealing with the BATF if you create a condition where the rifle starts doubling or worse.  My opinion is to leave that to the experts, trigger work is somewhat of an art and with a semi auto the risk is too great.

Good Luck


----------



## shadetree134 (Jan 23, 2010)

*ar 15*

ed's pawn shop in stockbridge has the best price i have seen. $835.00 for any style bushmaster. all bushmasters at ed's are $835.00. he bought a ton of them


----------

